# clutch problems in 04



## Benshell (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an 04 maxima with about 85k miles that I've had clutch problems about 3-4 times in the past year. Seems to happen when its warm out or this last time when I was stuck in traffic for over an hour. Basically, I'll start the car and the clutch will be stuck on the floor, can't get it into gear...or if I can, it barely catches and I have to jam it in. Each time I've had the car towed and of course, when it gets there its fine. The mechanic says there was just air in the line. I've had it drained and checked, they found nothing. The last time this happened I was doing 50 mph on the highway when the clutch got stuck. I jammed it into 3rd and luckily made it home alive. I'm not worried about my safety. Nissan says its had no problems like this. My mechanic says the clutch is fine, just probably air - but what is going on. I can't have this keep happening. 

ANy advice about the problem or fix?

BM


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

do you want to work on this yourself ?
A slave cylinder repair kit is cheap and is one half or the possible problem.
When you do this make sure you replace all the old fluid with new when you are bleeding the circuit.
If that doesn't do it on to the master cylinder.
Its fairly simple, not like the brake master cylinder.
that should fix it if i understand your problem correctly.


----------

